# Filter Questions



## Marinero (Oct 24, 2008)

I am in the process of putting together a 75 gal reef tank. It has an overflow which drains into a sump. The bio balls have been replaced by live rock rubble, and there is a protein skimmer and a refugium in the other chambers. 
My question is should I put in a canister filter for mechanical and chemical filtration ? If I should, than can anyone recommend a good brand, and also where in the system should I put it? Will it restrict water flow too much?
Thanks again guys!


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

no canister for filtration. skimmer will be enough and if it's not then get a bigger one. Canisters are nitrate magnets and will eventually increase nitrates and could cause old tank syndrome to occure sooner than it normally would. (not to mention you'd have to clean it almost everyday which is a hastle)


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

welcome to the forum btw


----------

